# Whitespace in einer html Site entfernen



## Logani (11. Jun 2007)

Hallo,
ich wollte euch mal fragen, ob jemand von Euch eine gute Bibliothek kennt mit der man Whitespaces in einer Html Seite entfernen kann. Habe es mit dem "Html Parser 1.6" versucht, aber damit habe ich mich nicht zu recht gefunden (zu wenig Beispiele und den Filter habe ich da nicht verstanden).
Und in Google habe ich nicht das passende zu gefunden *SCHÄM*

Über Antworten würde ich mich freuen!

MfG
Michi


----------



## bygones (11. Jun 2007)

trim() ?

mir bestmoegliche antwort bei der fuelle von informationen....


----------



## EOB (11. Jun 2007)

oder mit nem regex....aber wenns nur vorn und hinten sein soll, ist trim perfekt 

grüße


----------



## Gast (11. Jun 2007)

substring(" ","")


----------



## byte (11. Jun 2007)

replace("substring", "replace");


----------



## Logani (12. Jun 2007)

Es geht mir eher um etwas wie :

                                        <H1>
Header
</H1>

In:
<H1>Header</H1>
umzuwandeln, da sonst die Informationen in dem Tag verloren geht.


----------



## EOB (12. Jun 2007)

dann sind aber keine leerzeichen, sondern zeilenumbrüche...dann kannst du regexe nehmen und alle zeilenumbrüche durch nix ersetzen...eventuell natürlich nur an den richtigen stellen.

grüße


----------



## Logani (12. Jun 2007)

Da hat sich ein Fehler eingeschlichen:

*/*HIER SIND TABS*/*<H1>
Header
</H1> 

Ich weiss schon was Whitespaces sind


----------



## EOB (12. Jun 2007)

whitespaces sind aber auch keine tabs  :bae: . also du willst alle tabs und whitespaces und zeilenumbrüche entfernen, egal wo in deinem dokument?

grüße


----------



## Logani (12. Jun 2007)

Whitespaces sind auch tabs 
WhiteSpace = leerzeichen,tab,zeilenumbrüche
Aber egal ist eine Definitionssache 

Zum Problem:
Ich will den Inhalt zwischen einem öffnenden Tag und einem schließendem Tag nicht verändern, nur die unnötigen Whitespaces will ich löschen also ausserhalb nur was verändern.

Ich muss ein Programm schreiben:
Ein System zur Überwachung von Veränderungen von HTML-Dokumenten. (Copy & Paste 
Dabei ist auch gefordert dass unnötige Whitespaces abgeschnitten werden...


----------



## Gast (12. Jun 2007)

wenns eh um überwachung von veränderungen geht, dann würd ich eventuell einfach nen dom oder sax parser nehmen und die seite da durchjagen.


----------

